# what day/time did your doe give birth?



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
i have a pregnant doe and just wanted to see which day your doe gave birth for example the 21st or 23rd etc. Which time she gave birth during the day.
Also how much weight did your girl put on in grams.
My girl delilah is currently 20 days along and im so impatient and excited i want to be a nanna!! if anyone has or has had pregnant girls and wants to chat about it too pm me 

Thanks for your help and kindest regards Kayleigh x x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Our girl gave birth on the 23rd day round about 5 in the morning.....Rest In Peace my angel x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thankyou for your input hun, sorry for your loss, R.I.P little one.



Petitepuppet said:


> Our girl gave birth on the 23rd day round about 5 in the morning.....Rest In Peace my angel x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here is a photo on the wee sausages the day after being born..


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Gorgeous little bubbas! did you keep any? im so hoping everything goes smoothly for my girl.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yup I kept all 9 of them and still have 8, sadly lost one of the boys not to long ago. I would tell you not to worry but I know I couldnt stop. Was so scared that something went wrong, luckily everything went smoothly and it was wonderfull having teeny tiny rats and watching them grow. I hope its the same for you and your girl x

Remember as soon as those babies are out we need to know about it


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

dont worry you will know hehe, ill take pics and everything! cant wait 



Petitepuppet said:


> Yup I kept all 9 of them and still have 8, sadly lost one of the boys not to long ago. I would tell you not to worry but I know I couldnt stop. Was so scared that something went wrong, luckily everything went smoothly and it was wonderfull having teeny tiny rats and watching them grow. I hope its the same for you and your girl x
> 
> Remember as soon as those babies are out we need to know about it


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Rats can and do give birth at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah i know hun, just curious about other peoples experiences.



Snippet said:


> Rats can and do give birth at any time of the day or night.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Never had rats, if I was allowed them believe me I'd of had them and breeded them (for myself, not for sales) but good luck to you and your little rattie


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

good luck with the babies. Can't wait to see pics. I've become a bit Rat mad since I've had mine. Love them!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have a pregnant doe and just wanted to see which day your doe gave birth for example the 21st or 23rd etc. Which time she gave birth during the day.
> Also how much weight did your girl put on in grams.
> My girl delilah is currently 20 days along and im so impatient and excited i want to be a nanna!! if anyone has or has had pregnant girls and wants to chat about it too pm me
> ...


Hey!

My Ratty gave birth on the 23rd day between 11am-12pm

i nipped out for 1 hour came back and she'd had them!
I WAS SO GUTTED TO HAVE MISSED IT!:cryin:

I kept weighing her to see her progression

Original Weight: 240g
Day 7: 252g
Day 14: 266g
Day 16: 285g
Day 18: 297g
Day 20: 307g
Day 21: 314g
Day 22: 321g
Day 23: Born - 9 Babies 
(Total Weight gain: 81g)

All babies perfectly healthy and happy 

Kept 2 of them : They still need names! I was thinking Elwynn and Zelda 

Good luck with your babies! x x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so my baby girl gave birth yesterday on her 21st day, she had 12 bubbas, she gave birth between 12am-10am. she only put on 48 grams.

Heres the gorgeous babies


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

awww congrats! they are so cute My *fingers crossed* babies were born today between 1pm and still going now apparently


----------

